# BUCKS STINK!! Well whacha' gonna' do 'bout it?



## Obsessive (Nov 26, 2009)

Our nubian buck....(well, can y' guess?)

So anyone have any tried-and-true ways to get the smell off?

washing jus' don't work :/


----------



## freemotion (Nov 26, 2009)

Have you tried one of the enzyme-based cleaners for house pet urine, the kind that "eats" the molecules?  A good brand works really, really well.  We bought a house that, in a couple of places, had a very intense cat pee smell.  We tried everything, and once I broke down and got the good stuff, it worked.  I planned to use it on my does after their conjugal visits, but my buck is young and the does haven't gotten stinky.....yet.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 27, 2009)

Our Boer bucks sure stink.....I hear ya.

I always got it off with regular washing.  Never had a problem.

Maybe some lemon juice rubbed into your hands?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Bucks....the smell that keeps on stinking.

Even after I *know* I've gotten it washed off / out of / from whatever it is, I still smell it, I think it gets in your nose and camps out or something.


----------



## currycomb (Nov 30, 2009)

don't know if it works for buck scent, but a pig farmer i once knew used toothepaste to wash the pig smell off his hands. :/


----------



## Rock Farmer (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Luck!  I only get a buck when I need one.  I think the musk smell is just part of having the ol' boy around.  I am sure there is something out there that might help.  I think that most of the musk smell comes from the urine.  He probably tries to get it all over him.  It is his calling card.  I was buying some chickens from a lady the other day and she took me to see her nubians.  As soon as we walked in with those sweet ladies, I could tell they had a date close by.  There is a line of product called Odo-ban at WalMart, and my vet uses it to clean his office.  I think it might be worth looking at.


----------



## landis1659 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my first year to having goats, I bought a book and I've read all your posts but when my doe went into heat this fall I kept waiting for this smell I keep hearing about and I never got it. I have a pair of Saanens in pens right next to each other.  I don't know if it's the breed or what but we never had a problem this year.  Hope it stays that way


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jan 24, 2010)

landis1659 said:
			
		

> This is my first year to having goats, I bought a book and I've read all your posts but when my doe went into heat this fall I kept waiting for this smell I keep hearing about and I never got it. I have a pair of Saanens in pens right next to each other.  I don't know if it's the breed or what but we never had a problem this year.  Hope it stays that way


Is one of the saanens a buck?

My togg buck was disgustingly sticky and gross looking during "the rut" but has mellowed out now as his job is finished. He plays in the snow a lot and seems to have washed away most of the scent. Or maybe he rubbed it all off on me...my gloves stink a little.
Although, I don't find the scent offensive....I'm weird I guess Or perhaps I was a goat in my last life?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 24, 2010)

You can get some stuff called "Natures Miracle" at pets stores or you can order it online (much cheaper)

I keep it on hand all the time.  It works great on urine smells from pets.   I really needed it when I was crate training a dog.

When we brought Lenora home in the back seat of the truck last week, she peed on the floor mat and a little bit got on the carpet, used the Nature's Miracle, and no more pee pee odor.

DonnaBelle


----------

